# Rokinon 35mm T 1.5 CINE LENS FOR CANON VDSLR



## westr70 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with their lens for video? I'm interested particularly because of the price point.


----------



## Policar (Aug 9, 2012)

Given that it hasn't shipped yet, I'm guessing no. But it's almost certainly the same lens as their 35mm f1.4 except rehoused with a declicked aperture and standard geared focus ring.

If this is the case, it's awesome for video.


----------



## Positron (Aug 9, 2012)

According to their Facebook page it's the same optics as their 35mm f/1.4. The aperture scale is adjusted for T-stops and (I'd assume) declicked. The 35mm f/1.4 is a very highly regarded lens, although I haven't had the chance to use it myself. There are lots of reviews online, including ones specifically concerned with video use.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been checking since I posted and it looks good. I appreciate the input from those who have bought these lens.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 9, 2012)

westr70 said:


> I have been checking since I posted and it looks good. I appreciate the input from those who have bought these lens.



Umm...I don't think anyone has bought the lens yet since it hasn't been released. The standard photo version of course has been, and since optically they seem like they are identical, you can probably simply look online for reviews of the photo version.


----------



## peederj (Aug 9, 2012)

Two of the objectives of cine lenses are 1) reduced focus breathing and 2) standardized focus/aperture ring diameters and placements so lens interchange is effortless.

Neither of these factors are clear from what we've seen from Samyang so far.

I have to wonder whether the low-rent manufacturer either can't find anyone versed in the art to talk to, or simply ignores them when they do, in the interest of expediency.

But if it's a good lens for the money and doesn't require a $10 rubber strap for gears then OK, do what you wish.


----------



## Policar (Aug 9, 2012)

peederj said:


> Two of the objectives of cine lenses are 1) reduced focus breathing and 2) standardized focus/aperture ring diameters and placements so lens interchange is effortless.
> 
> Neither of these factors are clear from what we've seen from Samyang so far.
> 
> ...



Do the compact primes address breathing? Or Canon's cinema primes? I'm not sure there's much in this price range that does. Granted the focus ring might not be in the ideal place and the aperture isn't geared, but this isn't entirely standardized across cinema lenses, anyway. For the price, how much can you ask for? How many dSLR shooters have the camera team necessary to ride the aperture and focus ring, but don't have the budget to rent better lenses?

What would you recommend instead that fulfills those two requirements?


----------



## peederj (Aug 9, 2012)

I may even buy these myself, I have several of the stills versions. I'm just one who says if you're gonna do something, why not do it right. I look forward to testing these in practice.


----------



## Positron (Aug 9, 2012)

peederj said:


> I may even buy these myself, I have several of the stills versions. I'm just one who says if you're gonna do something, why not do it right. I look forward to testing these in practice.



It's a nice sentiment, but when you're looking at a lens that's less than one-tenth the price of the first-party alternative, it sort of breaks down.


----------



## peederj (Aug 9, 2012)

Positron said:


> It's a nice sentiment, but when you're looking at a lens that's less than one-tenth the price of the first-party alternative, it sort of breaks down.



What's exasperating is if the compromises in the cheaper product were avoidable just with a few cost-neutral design tweaks coming from freely available feedback of knowledgable users.

I do appreciate that a management so capable may be the cost difference factor.


----------



## Policar (Aug 9, 2012)

Which cost-neutral design prevents breathing? The one implemented in the master primes, primos, and summiluxes, which are $20,000-$40,000 per lens and enormous? A non-standard focus barrel width (and there really is no standard for this; all sorts of cinema lenses have different widths) is hardly a big deal and there's no way a company is going to re-engineer a lens to reduce breathing if even Canon and Zeiss can't do it on their $5000 lenses.

I get that it would be nice, but it's so far from a deal breaker.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 10, 2012)

Policar said:


> Do the compact primes address breathing? Or Canon's cinema primes? I'm not sure there's much in this price range that does. Granted the focus ring might not be in the ideal place and the aperture isn't geared, but this isn't entirely standardized across cinema lenses, anyway. For the price, how much can you ask for? How many dSLR shooters have the camera team necessary to ride the aperture and focus ring, but don't have the budget to rent better lenses?



Yes the CP.2's address breathing, and at $7k/lens I'd hope the Canons do too.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 10, 2012)

peederj said:


> Two of the objectives of cine lenses are 1) reduced focus breathing and 2) standardized focus/aperture ring diameters and placements so lens interchange is effortless.
> 
> Neither of these factors are clear from what we've seen from Samyang so far.



It's a $550 lens that has a focus gear built in, a declicked aperture ring and hard stops. It's a cinema lens like a Boxster is a Porsche. Sure it's no master prime, but for $550 it doesn't seem like a bad deal. And while it may not be up to the standards of a traditional cinema lens, it's still optimized for shooting video and shares similar features. What would you call it? 

Their 35mm is a hell of a performer for the money and from what I recall was about as sharp as the 35L at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Policar (Aug 10, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > Do the compact primes address breathing? Or Canon's cinema primes? I'm not sure there's much in this price range that does. Granted the focus ring might not be in the ideal place and the aperture isn't geared, but this isn't entirely standardized across cinema lenses, anyway. For the price, how much can you ask for? How many dSLR shooters have the camera team necessary to ride the aperture and focus ring, but don't have the budget to rent better lenses?
> ...



Are the compact primes optically different from Zeiss' line of ZE/ZF primes, then? Or is it just a matter of those lenses having relatively little breathing to begin with? I'm genuinely curious, although breathing really doesn't bother me for something as low end as dSLR video.


----------

